# Streetlow Magazine Car Show in SAN JOSE, CA. June 1st 2014



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP FOR A GOOD Ass show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Family First San Jo and Sac will be there


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

INspiratioNS will be there....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

408ryders will be in the house ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

you 







will be there uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Hoping to bust out for the first time by this show!! Crossing my fingers!! Even if my ride ain't complete but drivable I'll still bring that mutha!! I Won't bring a bucket but the interior still might not be done by that time. The car will be in San Jose already so I'm praying I can bring it out for this show!! With or Without my ride I'm still going!!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

making plans to go and check out the show:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ciscosfc said:


> Hoping to bust out for the first time by this show!! Crossing my fingers!! Even if my ride ain't complete but drivable I'll still bring that mutha!! I Won't bring a bucket but the interior still might not be done by that time. The car will be in San Jose already so I'm praying I can bring it out for this show!! With or Without my ride I'm still going!!



X 68


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


>



TTT FROM W.W.K.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

So its not on the first no mo?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I THOUGHT THIS SHOW GOT CANCELLED*


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

When is the pre-reg and what times?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Is this show still going on???


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Is this show still going on???



xxxxx22222222222:dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THX!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THX!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> So its not on the first no mo?



still on the first. that flyer was for the az. show. someone put it in the wrong topic



Eddie-Money said:


> *I THOUGHT THIS SHOW GOT CANCELLED*


not cancelled



CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Is this show still going on???



yes, still on


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> still on the first. that flyer was for the az. show. someone put it in the wrong topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

No rbl


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

Sent my pre reg in today

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Any info on the hop details or a contact number...i here there are some issues every year...


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)

PatrónS will be there


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

I'm planing on showing my car in San Jo is it to late to pre reg let me know ASAP any indoors? PM me if possible thanks


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm interested in a Indoor spot


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Move in Times?


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

JUIC'D64 said:


> I'm interested in a Indoor spot


Classic image bombs and California bombas clothing.Will be there


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:around:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get presale tickets for the San Jose car show at hammer Lewis or our office


Starting Monday (Tomorrow) tune into your bay area radio stations Wild 94.9 or 106.1 Kmel to win tickets to our show Sunday June 1st


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Move in on Saturday from 11am 8pm and Sunday starting at 6am

If you want to be indoors you can only have a quarter tank of gas and battery must be disconnected


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476 this the link to our facebook like page


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Any ice chests or propane bbqs


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Any ice chests or propane bbqs


 propane only and ice chest are coo no glass or alcohol


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> propane only and ice chest are coo no glass or alcohol


thanks bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Can we pre reg sat morning still?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE’S *
*HOP RULES & PAYOUT

*SINGLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


DOUBLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
*THREE MAKE A CLASS*
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Can we pre reg sat morning still?



x68


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ANY PIC'S


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Man kinda disappointed how the flyer says there will be a bikini contest but all we get is a bunch of fools looking like they are checking their email on stage lol.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

BeautyHunter said:


> Man kinda disappointed how the flyer says there will be a bikini contest but all we get is a bunch of fools looking like they are checking their email on stage lol.


You have got to be kidding...........whats the DEAL.......


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Any pics


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

BeautyHunter said:


> Man kinda disappointed how the flyer says there will be a bikini contest but all we get is a bunch of fools looking like they are checking their email on stage lol.



Hey brotha we wanted to do a bikini contest but the Sheriff didnt want us to. but they liked how the show went and maybe we will have it at the San Jose Super show in Sept.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx Streetlow for another great show it was cool talking to old friends and met new ones congrats to all the winners and hope everyone made it home safe see you all at the next one


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's get it started...


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

BeautyHunter said:


> Let's get it started...
> View attachment 1258706


I lah kit ah lot


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

more pictures?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

She beautiful


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pictures????


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Who placed in the 65-69 hard top categories? original and street?


----------



## upinsmoke408 (Jul 3, 2013)

I did, I was a 65 street


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so nobody is posting up pics?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

62bird said:


> so nobody is posting up pics?


everyone post their pics on facebook or instagram lol


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

I only took a few pics with my phone

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741854.100000457874334&type=1&l=36ce9e8b8f

My pics! All from my iphone 5. I didnt have my Go Pro camera on me. Enjoy!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Good pics....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

